# I think I have made the decision...



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay I have been doing tons of research on this subject of what to do when we get our pup... 

Leave our pup all natural
Do the standard nuetering
Have a vasectomy.
Do Zuerting

Well I have finally decided Vasectomy is what we plan to do. What really made the decision was I finally found a local vet that will do it. She has worked at Busch Gardens and is willing to do the vasectomy. Her price is $190 dollars. So with in what I'm willing to spend. Now the only decision is when to have it done, which that will come later.

So I'm glad to have the decision made.

What I found really amazing was the vets that were not even willing to consider this as a option. As though there was "only" one option and that was complete "*neutering*".


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I wanted complete neutering because the few unneutered male dogs I used to meet in our local park and woods were immediately hostile towards Dexter. He is a very friendly, gentle dog and walks were beginning to become stressful for him. He also did a lot of humping of other dogs and objects. Both of these behaviors disappeared immediately much to my relief as soon as he had his op.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

My friend had a pair of red setters and decided to have a vasectomy for the male dog. The only problem is that the dogs still copulate when the bitch is in season, no puppies of course but the male dog did not lose his instincts as he would have with full neutering.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes of course it is up to you and I imagine this way is less invasive? but It was as much for behaviour reasons - searching for on heat bitches if got a scent, having other males be aggressive towards him etc that I didn't even think to look at alternatives if i'm honest.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

As Cara says, Kim, it would stop him siring puppies, but maybe the copulating behaviour would continue. I don't know whether you would regard this as a problem afterwards? Otherwise it sounds like a good, less intrusive way of neutering. I had never heard of it until you mentioned it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So pleased you have a decision Kim for your boy, but neutering may be better for some males, all dogs are different.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I talk to a few vets that do this procedure and did a quite a bit of research on this subject. I'm aware the some behaviors are still there. Also looked on other dog sites. There are people out there that do keep their dogs intact and don't have the "normal" issues that are sited by most spay/neuter proponents. But then these people do train their dogs to listen to them. I plan on training our dog anyways in "puppy" classes as well as advanced classes.

And of course it does depend on the dog and I think how their personally is. As for dog parks, right now that's not really an options for us. If we let our dog out it will be in a large court yard. Which he will not be able to get out. Not unless Cockapoos can jump 5 foot walls... Of course he will be out for walks, but we will be with him.

Right now this is what I feel is the right decision, but will have to see how my pup does with his "adult" hormones...

The good thing is I have found a local that will do this, which is a load of my mine. Since I really don't want to go down to Miami...


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I think the amount of research you have done on your cockapoo is amazing. Hope your parent dogs get on with it and do the business before too much longer


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL Yea I hope so too. Very SOON!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Kim, you've done your research and you've decided what's best for you and your Poo-to-be and feeling happy with your choice is the most important thing. What's next on your list? Apart from getting the Poo!! Lol


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Jedicrazy, hopefully that's the last of the "research". Talk to my husband about the whole vasectomy thing. I think we will wait to he is a year old and wait and see how other dogs do around him and see how his temperament is. But at least now I have an option other then neutering.

Now its waiting for the breeding to start.


----------

